# Βιβλιοθήκη στο Τρίτο Διαμέρισμα



## bernardina (Sep 24, 2014)

Κάποιοι καλοί άνθρωποι που αγαπούν τα βιβλία και τους συνανθρώπους τους σκέφτηκαν να φτιάξουν μια δανειστική βιβλιοθήκη στη γειτονιά τους, και συγκεκριμένα στο τρίτο δημοτικό διαμέρισμα της Αθήνας.
Πέρα από τη μαγιά που βάζουν οι ίδιοι (μερικές εκατοντάδες βιβλία) ζητούν τη βοήθεια και όποιου άλλου θα ήθελε να συνεισφέρει. Επιπλέον υπόσχονται να παραλάβουν οι ίδιοι τα βιβλία από το χώρο που θα τους ορίσει --κι επειδή δεν υπάρχουν πιο κατάλληλοι άνθρωποι από τους Λεξιλόγους για μια τέτοια προσπάθεια, μεταφέρω εδώ το αίτημα.

Γίνονται δεκτά βιβλία κάθε είδους, χωρίς αποκλεισμούς σε θεματολογία ή γλώσσα, και με θερμή παράκληση (επειδή πολλά παιδιά είναι δεύτερης γενιάς μεταναστόπουλα) να συμπεριληφθούν λεξικά και λοιπά βοηθήματα στο μέτρο του δυνατού.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, μπορεί να μου στείλει ιδιωτικό μήνυμα για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------

